# Break ins- How can you stop it?



## Alshymer (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi
Twice in the past few months I have been broken into.
Both times, in different vans, the culprits just levered the plastic window catches until they broke and in they came.
The cost of motor homes is so high, yet the manufacturers still fit these flimsy fasteners.
I have tried ‘Lock em outs’ but they are useless.
Fortunately this time I had a Growler fitted with tracker, so was at the van within minutes, but they had gone.
I am left with broken catches again to repair. Last time £50!
I know that the more secure you make your van, the more damage these people do, but does anyone have an idea as to how to make the catches a little more of a deterrent?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Asterix (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't think there's an easy answer,if you strengthen the catches they'll just break the window getting in,you don't say where you keep your van but I'd think good lighting would be a better deterrent.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 5, 2017)

Try and find someone who can give you secure lockup,leaving on a street is inviting theft.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 5, 2017)

I've found a 9 -10 stone Rotty  generally does the trick,


----------



## Byronic (Nov 5, 2017)

Get some plastic 10mm dia tube and make up an easily removeable 
interior grilles sprayed black to give authenticity. Spend nothing, it 
might work (assuming the scrotes are thick) until you can come up 
with something better. I know someone who had stainless steel grilles
made up for exterior mounting, ugly but that's how desperate he was.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 5, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Our Winnebago had a really decent door with a steel frame so they crow barred it open causing nearly 10 k worth of damage so pretty much anything you do is a waste of money and time, luckily we had a loud alarm which scared them off as soon as they levered the door open but the damage was done.
> Any van is in my opinion no more than 30 seconds to break into if they aren't worried about damage.
> I have cordless tools that would destroy a plastic window in seconds.



Fitting your alarm dissuaded them from stealing the contents of your van
so something you did, in fact, wasn't a waste of money?


----------



## Alshymer (Nov 5, 2017)

*How to stop window theft*

Thanks for your replies.
The break ins were once in Northern Spain and today in Pisa.
The trouble is, it makes one nervous leaving the van.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 5, 2017)

A lot of trade van have a sign stating " NO TOOLS ARE LEFT IN THIS VEHICLE  OVERNIGHT".
Now I don't know if this works, as far as I'm aware there's never been a survey.
But nothing lost if you were to put up a similar worded sign "NOTHING OF VALUE.... etc.
and this assumes the scrote is literate  but if he is, he would then be aware that merely by the
placing of the sign that this is very likely to be the fact. Hopefully he then moves on to a vehicle
where there's nothing to show that the owner is aware or not, of the possibility of a breakin.

Ah, I assumed you meant parked up empty at home.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 5, 2017)

FULL TIMER said:


> I've found a 9 -10 stone Rotty  generally does the trick,


but they would eat the inside of the van starting with the cushions and then the wood  ?.:ninja


----------



## r4dent (Nov 5, 2017)

I had a break in at home and the Police gave me Smartwater.  I used it on things in the van and put spare stickers on the door.

So far so good.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 5, 2017)

Alshymer said:


> I have tried ‘Lock em outs’ but they are useless.



Why?

I have these fitted and I reckon they will definitely prevent the locks from being forced with any ease.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Nov 5, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> Why?
> 
> I have these fitted and I reckon they will definitely prevent the locks from being forced with any ease.



Us too ... having been broken into thru the window in Copenhagen.  HOPE anything that acts s a deterrent is worth having.


----------



## BKen2 (Nov 5, 2017)

From the OPs description they actually damaged the catch/retainer by forcing the the window not by using a piece of wire past the seal to push the catch up which is what Lock M Out does ....also to put sign "NO Stuff in Here "  needs to be translated  if your in Italy or Spain ....As has been said if they want to get in they will all you can do is cover a few bases ie Where you park ...find lots of UK vans like to tuck themselves away in a corner away from everybody, not good ...notice what the other EU vans do they all park next to each other very chummy but secure .... keep the curtains drawn. And just be aware of your surroundings. Unfortunetly these people are so hard faced once your in there sights not much will deter them.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 5, 2017)

The unfortunate consequence of making it more difficult for the thieves
is that they may carry out more damage in their determination to get in
than would otherwise be the case. 
As Charlie Chainsaw experienced, in his example they did 10ks worth of 
van damage. What they may have stolen, had they actually got in relatively
unimpeded, may well be have been worth less & cause less disruption
than extensive van damage.. 

For Spain and Italy signs in the windows 'Bebe a Bordo' and 'Bimbo a Bordo'
might appeal to a thief with a conscience (albeit a low threshold one) is probably 
of no less a deterrent than most alternatives!


----------



## Byronic (Nov 5, 2017)

I think there's a fine line to be drawn. Obviously you don't leave all
the windows and doors open when going into Mercadona eg. Leaving the
van locked up probably puts off most of the opportunist thieves. But the pro
wouldn't let a Perspex window stand in the way of his chance of an 
iphone, while his mate follows you round the supermarket in phone 
contact. 

So maybe that's what it's down to, don't make it too difficult to gain entry so 
that minimal damage is likely, but difficult or off putting enough to 
keep the opportunist at bay. And needless to say don't leave anything of real 
value in the van or that which can't be replaced reasonably easily. 

I suppose in the end the only practical viable option left, is for someone to 
remain in the van.


----------



## BKen2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Byronic said:


> I suppose in the end the only practical viable option left, is for someone to
> remain in the van.



This is your next accessory for the list ...how about the blond :lol-061:


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 5, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Personally I'm convinced  that the only thing people who add extra security are doing is convincing themselves that they are more secure, someone who is really going to try and break in to a van couldn't care less how much damage they cause and in fact in my mind the more security you have it is actually saying that you have something that is worth stealing in the van.
> Some people love to live in dreamland.


I agree with you if you are the only van there but if there are more then making it more difficult than the rest is probably a good idea, if someone wants to get in they will


----------



## Byronic (Nov 5, 2017)

BKen2 said:


> This is your next accessory for the list ...how about the blond :lol-061:



I'm already saving up, can hardly wait. Have to get another solar panel first so she'll
get a quick charge up. Wonder where her socket is!


----------



## maingate (Nov 5, 2017)

Window alarms are cheap on ebay. The red flashing light might put them off as they are a visible deterrent.


----------



## TeamRienza (Nov 5, 2017)

Aside from the usual array of precautions regarding locks, alarms and attention to parking, we have often employed the same blinds closed technique as you *****. However it seems more appropriate in France where it is common practice.

In the British isles we tend to close the bedroom blinds, and close the bedroom door. Our vehicle has a table, and bench with swivel chairs, all highly visible as we have a big A class window. 

A cup, an open book and a pair of glasses are left on the table. The radio is left playing, so we hopefully have created more difficult scenario for a thief to gauge. Are we in the bedroom? Have I left the room to visit the toilet? Am I in the van at all?

Who knows, but I feel it is no less protected than having all the blinds closed, and hopefully a prised window will be the worst damage. Nothing of value is left in the van, although if they look in one of the lockers they might be able to make off quickly with a wallet containing a few closed and expired cards, a ten euro note and a smartphone of some considerable age with a pay as you go sim with a pound or two on it.

Davy


----------



## n brown (Nov 5, 2017)

try not to look wealthy
draw the curtains- or don't . drawn may lead a thief to think you have something worth nicking, open lets them know you're away.
park under a streetlight at night
park amongst other campers or at least somewhere busy during the day.
think like a thief when you look at your precautions
don't leave important documents , possessions or money in the van, most are junkies looking for a quick earner, the professionals will nick the van and strip it elsewhere.
some say leave  few quid and a bit of crap jewellery in a drawer to give them a result - wouldn't hurt


----------



## n brown (Nov 5, 2017)

meant to say-drawing the curtains is ok , but anyone can knock urgently on the door to see if the van is occupied
as for dogs - i once saw 3 guys approach a van, they smashed a door window and the dog jumped out and chased one of them, who , after a few  yards , threw down some liver. dog sorted, meanwhile ,or course, the other 2 were in the van, having a rummage


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 6, 2017)

Fit a safe for important items and don't park near markets which seem to attract petty thieves


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 6, 2017)

*Window alarms*

Milenco Sleep-Safe Window/Door Alarm - Pack of 6: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

These seem good as a deterrent
I guess a visible extra lock for the hab door as well
Not too expensive maybe save damage to the habdoor
 Something for the cab windows ?

As has been posted,,
If they want to get in they will
But hide items as well ! (not just from view)


----------



## harrow (Nov 6, 2017)

maingate said:


> Window alarms are cheap on ebay. The red flashing light might put them off as they are a visible deterrent.


:idea::idea::idea:

I have a pack of 4 that came from somewhere cheap,

I put one on my fridge door with double sided tape,

when my daughter was coming around, her habit was to search the fridge, to see if anything was expensive enough for her.

That broke that habit. :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## sak (Nov 6, 2017)

Leave a dogs water bowl outside and a lead attached to the step.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 6, 2017)

***** said:


> Incidentally, we have seen a couple of French vans with exterior window roller shutters fitted as standard.
> Can't quite remember the brand but they are an upmarket brand, a sort of beige colour with a couple of horses in the brand decal logo.
> Something similar to Notive. It will come to me shortly.



NOTIN French?They are still in business as far as I am aware. And recent models I've spotted still have the external shutters. I think  originally the shutters were incorporated as protection from stone throwing kids in north Africa as much as a theft deterrence.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 6, 2017)

maingate said:


> Window alarms are cheap on ebay. The red flashing light might put them off as they are a visible deterrent.



That's the dilemma though isn't it? The LEDs suggest you have something
worth nicking. On the other hand, no visible LED deterrence suggests you  have
nothing worth nicking. First choice probably makes us feel more secure,
but are we actually so? It's a fine line distinction between both I'd say.
This assumes of course that everything of theft value is hidden away.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 6, 2017)

***** said:


> Thanks and very strange. I came back to the thread as I just remembered it was Notin. They always look very impressive!
> The first link says Notin were the first camping cars in France
> What Notin says about us - Scheiber
> ]



Quirky, is the word for them, always sub 3500kg. and I think A Class only.
They looked better built than the average, perhaps just an impression.
Subdued beigy colours small windows no garish graphics, a kind of
stealth A Class if that's not a contradiction!


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 6, 2017)

Not quite Flashing LED steer clear we will go and break into the van down the road with No LED in sight

Alf



Byronic said:


> That's the dilemma though isn't it? The LEDs suggest you have something
> worth nicking. On the other hand, no visible LED deterrence suggests you  have
> nothing worth nicking. First choice probably makes us feel more secure,
> but are we actually so? It's a fine line distinction between both I'd say.
> This assumes of course that everything of theft value is hidden away.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 6, 2017)

Alf said:


> Not quite Flashing LED steer clear we will go and break into the van down the road with No LED in sight
> 
> Alf



Or perhaps both!
Actually I think you've overlooked or misread the point I was making.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 6, 2017)

***** said:


> They do make non A Class and I am sure some are well over 3500kg!
> 
> YouTube



Yes it looks as though they've broken away from their original
unique look. Those recent models look much like most regular makes, 
which is probably why I've probably crossed paths with one
or two but never noticed they were Notins.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 6, 2017)

***** said:


> Regarding not leaving documents in a van. Nowadays we have to have so many documents, it would be impossible not to unless carrying a large suitcase of back pack around all day. I know an exaggeration, but you know what I mean!
> Registration Docs
> Insurance Docs
> MOT Docs
> ...



I carry my important documents with me in a 'bum bag'. It accommodates my passport, the dogs' passports, and my USB hard drives.

My laptop I leave in the 'van but it has no personal data on it. That's all on the USB drives that are with me.

The various vehicle documents etc are hidden in the 'van and would take quite a bit of finding. Opportunistic thieves won't find them and with the alarm sounding they won't be hanging round too long to search ...


----------



## Alshymer (Nov 7, 2017)

*Break ins*

Hi all
Thanks for taking the time to reply.
Sadly there seems little one can do.
As far as ‘Lock em out’s are concerned. These are absolutely useless. The van in my first break in had them fitted but the thieves just put a flat bar under the window and just pulled. The Lock em outs did nothing.
The plastics on the turnbuckle broke, the window was opened. In jumped the thief, nicked the stuff and out through the passenger door!!
£50 + wasted on ‘Lock em Outs’
I wouldn’t advise anyone to buy them or feel secure with them.
Yet I gues they are still marketing them!
Happy travelling.
Regards 
Alshymer.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 7, 2017)

Alshymer said:


> Hi all
> Thanks for taking the time to reply.
> Sadly there seems little one can do.
> As far as ‘Lock em out’s are concerned. These are absolutely useless. The van in my first break in had them fitted but the thieves just put a flat bar under the window.



You'll never actually know how many times you were lucky, perhaps 
opportunist scrotes walked by on 9 occasions and gave your van a 
miss because they noticed the 'Lock em outs' and they weren't
carrying a flat bar. But the 10th thief happened to be better prepared
and you got unlucky? 
Many of us have had similar experiences, we know what it's like and
can sympathise, the frustrating thing is no one has convincing practical 
solutions, apart from the inconvenience of never leaving the van
unoccupied in most public places.


----------



## Private (Nov 7, 2017)

*Warn When Near*

I installed a reversing sensor kit on the side of our motorhome.
It gives an audible warning whenever someone approaches the van which is ideal at night when we are inside.
The audible warning can also be heard from the outside so we leave it on when the vehicle is empty so anybody approaching the vehicle knows their presence has been registered by something; it is better to warn them before they touch anything.
I also have 5 external facing camera's, some of which are visible, but in the interest of security I will not be going into details; I believe they help as we have not been broken into yet. 
Modern camera's can be viewed over the internet & if using a warning sign make sure you get the cloud based storage aspect prominently displayed as a graphic. 

Good security should be a personal mish-mash of various things. Thieves like to know what they are up against so give them something non-standard to consider & hopefully they will move on to easier targets.

I do, however, believe in moving on if in doubt about a place. That is the freedom of wild camping; nothing booked or planned so just move on.


----------

